# What's the best plow for your atv?



## EquityGreen

I just bought a 2008 Polaris 800 and plan on putting a blade on it. What would you recommend?


----------



## ALC-GregH

*Whats the best plow for "your" atv?*



EquityGreen;1503257 said:


> I just bought a 2008 Polaris 800 and plan on putting a blade on it. What would you recommend?


That would be the plow I bought and installed. :laughing:

How much do you want to spend?


----------



## EquityGreen

I want the best. Doesn't matter how much it costs I just want it to be effective.


----------



## mercer_me

If money was no object I would buy an Eagle 66" V plow for my Arctic Cat 500.


----------



## blazer2plower

Eagle 66" V gets my vote great plow. Not cheaply made 11 Gage steel


----------



## Cyber36

Let me rephrase his question then by asking, What's the best plow for the money??


----------



## blazer2plower

Eagle 66" V you can get a cheap moose or a someother brand Polaris plows are good but for about the same price you can get an eagle


----------



## bullseye

My last two quads got "Moose County Plows". I really like them ...have no issues and no complaints with either of them. I sure like the County plows for doing driveways and laneways.......throws the snow pretty good ............like a "Plow truck" !!!


----------



## irv

if you are going to be doing any sidewalks, consider the width for them. i could
be using a wider blade but in our town i cant use anything wider than my 48"
warn.i suppose i could go 50 but im into the grass.tailor the item for its intended
use. sometimes bigger isnt always better.


----------



## ALC-GregH

irv;1511951 said:


> if you are going to be doing any sidewalks, *consider the width for them. i could
> be using a wider blade but in our town i cant use anything wider than my 48"
> warn*.i suppose i could go 50 but im into the grass.tailor the item for its intended
> use. sometimes bigger isnt always better.


You're so right. I'm contemplating now whether to cut 6" off each side of my 60" blade and redo it so it has attachable wings. I'd take off the 6" and then add 12" wings. That will give me 6ft or 4ft depending on the need. I'm not really wanting to jump on the idea but if I get any length of sidewalks to do I'll more then likely start fabricating on it. I'm getting a truck with a plow on it ready to push snow. Once I get that, I don't think I'll need the atv as much. If I can get a few more accounts I might set up a sidewalk/driveway crew and finally just sit in a warm truck and push snow.


----------



## ScubaSteve728

I have a 48 inch quad boss plow i really like it and havent had any problems its perfect for the medium sized driveways i do


----------



## sublime68charge

i vote Moose for a plow


----------



## livergsp

*I have an Eagle...*

Don't know about the rest, but their CS is top notch w/ me.
Great made in the USA very reasonable price at promark.

I had A winch, so $380 tmd was A heck of alot cheaper than any one else!

Scott


----------



## R3Dside

My 52 or so inch cycle country state plow with all mounts was 380, which was a killer deal as it is much less than it would be from the manufactures site with all 3 pieces. The blade has a lifetime warranty, but DO NOT get the middle or "rear/belly" mount, it raises SO LOW, I might buy the front mount for the higher lift..... It even bottoms out loading onto my trailer!!! 
The flared side is cool and is very tall, should be nice... (no snow yet to try)


----------



## Charlie'sChaps

I have a 2012 Polaris 550XP. I put on the new Glacier 3 setup with metal edge and shoes. It's 66" with winged edges and I love it! It pushes well. It has 3 manual adjustments, and what appears to be a solid mount system. I heard the older ones had issues.

Cant complain with this one, real happy with it.


----------



## livergsp

*I bought "BELLY-MOUNT" for the down force!*



R3Dside;1545108 said:


> My 52 or so inch cycle country state plow with all mounts was 380, which was a killer deal as it is much less than it would be from the manufactures site with all 3 pieces. The blade has a lifetime warranty, but DO NOT get the middle or "rear/belly" mount, it raises SO LOW, I might buy the front mount for the higher lift..... It even bottoms out loading onto my trailer!!!
> The flared side is cool and is very tall, should be nice... (no snow yet to try)


I was told by A rep at Eagle to get the belly and I am glad I did.
He said with the smaller blade(52") you do not get as much forward weight to help keep the blade on the pavement.
I have no trouble at all with my setup.
Yes you can raise A front mount higher, but you lose weight or downforce.

Hope this helps,
Scott


----------



## Ryan's Plowing

ou cant go wrong with a moose!


----------

